# photo test by rurbanski



## rurbanski (Dec 27, 2011)

View attachment 972


test photo


----------



## Moon (May 7, 2011)

Worked fine for me, that's a beautifully painted hive and I don't know if it's the color setting on your camera or not but those bees are outrageously vibrant. That's an awesome photo, thank you for sharing. I'd actually like to see more if you have them =D


----------



## rurbanski (Dec 27, 2011)

Test 2


----------



## rurbanski (Dec 27, 2011)

test 3


----------



## rurbanski (Dec 27, 2011)

Painting last spring


----------



## Moon (May 7, 2011)

Ahhh I see why the comment earlier said that it was an invalid attachment. Since your using them as attachments they have to be approved by a moderator. Right now all the pictures you posted are 'Pending Approval'.


----------



## odfrank (May 13, 2002)

If you post them at a hosting site they can be seen immediately.


----------



## Moon (May 7, 2011)

Man that's a gorgeous hive. I never thought to paint one like that and I don't think I ever would simply because of time (and more honestly skill ) but that looks really really nice. Thanks again for sharing those pics. Are those Italians?


----------



## Daniel Y (Sep 12, 2011)

One Stroke, I would love to try my hand at that one day. I make writing pens offer to paint some of my pens. I sent her 6. She kept 3 of them for her work and I have the other three. they are still on display and never for sale at any price. I will post a picture of them if I can find the disk it is stored on.
Fantastic work.


----------



## Moon (May 7, 2011)

That would be awesome too =D, I'd really like to seem em


----------



## rurbanski (Dec 27, 2011)

Embed test


----------



## rurbanski (Dec 27, 2011)

Does the BB {img] [/img] code allow for photo to be full size in the message? I am not to slick with this any help would be appreciated.


----------



## odfrank (May 13, 2002)

I upload mine to Photobucket and use their links to show them here.


----------



## Moon (May 7, 2011)

Holy cow odfrank, how many supers have you got on there?


----------



## Daniel Y (Sep 12, 2011)

Odfrank, Good thing you have that hive under a tree. you can climb up to get at the top of it.


----------



## odfrank (May 13, 2002)

11 supers, ten full, 300+ pound crop Palo Alto CA. They were dead and gone two months later.


----------

